# I quit a week ago



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

I check this app to see the train wreck coming. It is awful and a new guily pleasure.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> I check this app to see the train wreck coming. It is awful and a new guily pleasure.


How does it feel? You'll come back soon after your two week vacation unless you start working somewhere else...anyway I wish you best in whatever you do.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> I check this app to see the train wreck coming. It is awful and a new guily pleasure.


I personally like knitting. Requires about the same mental state as this board but you get something at the end.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

Congratulations, iUBERdc. Doesn't your chest just feel lighter?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> I personally like knitting. Requires about the same mental state as this board but you get something at the end.


I get something from posting...

I'm the top recruiter for the cab company 

$100 if they make it through 35 12 hour shifts


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> I check this app to see the train wreck coming. It is awful and a new guily pleasure.


I haven't driven since April 1st and even then I gave one ride. I have been asking myself if I quit. I can't decide.

I thought heavily about driving last night but went to Buffalo wild wings with some friends instead. I used Lyft b/c I don't carry cash and I tip. Call me old fashioned but I believe in tipping for a job well done. Not some stupid stars.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> I personally like knitting. Requires about the same mental state as this board but you get something at the end.


What is badges and trophies chopped liver?


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

BoboBig said:


> How does it feel? You'll come back soon after your two week vacation unless you start working somewhere else...anyway I wish you best in whatever you do.


haha if you go back your an uber slave.. last time I drove was memorial day.. I never looked back.. I've not paid uber for rfor airport rides. I pay the guys cash.. more money for them instead of uber taking 70% of their pay.


----------



## Serby (Sep 6, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> I check this app to see the train wreck coming. It is awful and a new guily pleasure.


I make sure to cancel 4 out of 5 pickups. It feels great and to do a pool and ignore the other pings ...


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> I personally like knitting. Requires about the same mental state as this board but you get something at the end.


I can't stand your display picture. It really makes me sick.


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> I check this app to see the train wreck coming. It is awful and a new guily pleasure.


U are coming back

Be SIRIOUS


----------

